# WTB Tank for 60's Sears Spaceliner style  bicycle



## Intense One (Jul 13, 2013)

Searching for a tank for my mid sixties spaceliner Style boys bicycle made for Sears.  Not sure the name of the bicycle; just know it's branded Sears and looks similar to the JC Higgins flightliner frame but has single top tube.  Not looking for a gem!  In red, preferably.


----------

